# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Acne producten index

## D1ana

Hallo iedereen,

Na jaren en jaren last gehad te hebben van acne heb ik zoals vele lotgenoten echt alles geprobeerd om er vanaf te komen. De oplossing is niet voor iedereen hetzelfde en we hebben niet allemaal dezelfde spullen geprobeerd. Vandaar dat ik in dit topic wil gaan bijhouden welke producten jullie allemaal gebruikt hebben en welke goed en slecht werkten. Zo kunnen we elkaar helpen aan oplossingen en mensen die nieuw zijn met acne een enorme zoektocht besparen.
Mijn oplossing voor gemiddelde tot behoorlijke acne was stomen met steambags van huidzuivering.nl. Verder heb ik middelen als Clearasil, Tea Tree oil, Zarqa lotion en A. Vogel geprobeerd, met wisselende effecten!
Graag al jullie ervaringen!

*Zeer goed resultaat*
- Steambags van huidzuivering.nl

*Goed/redelijk resultaat*
- A. Vogel (viola tricolor)
- Tea Tree oil

*Weinig/geen resultaat*
- Zarqa lotion
- Groene thee extract

*Verslechtering van de acne*
- Clearasil wash
- Clearasil pads

----------


## Robientje

Wij hebben in onze praktijk erg goede ervaringen met lichttherapie. Het is best een investering, wat de meeste mensen waarschijnlijk ervan weerhoudt, maar effectief is het absoluut. Wij hebben een gezichtslamp in onze praktijk. Mensen kunnen daar dagelijks gratis gebruik van maken.

----------


## Jeffreyhasselt

Zelf heb ik ook jaren lang last gehad van acne. Ook van alles geprobeerd niks hielp. Ook de schoonheidsspecialist en huidtherapeut hebben niks geholpen. Uiteindelijk ben ik in aanraking gekomen met de acnelijn van NUSKIN. Ik heb deze 2 maanden gebruikt en ben helemaal van mijn probleem af. Ik heb wel vaker goede periode, maar nog niet zolang als deze. Mijn vriendin zelf is schoonheidspecialist en is dit product ook voor haar klanten gaan gebruiken. Ook bij haar klanten ziet ze verbluffende resultaten. Mochten jullie nieuwsgierig zijn en interesse kunnen jullie mij mailen ([email protected]) me vriendin is distributeur geworden van Nuskin en kan jullie 30% korting geven op de producten. 

Met vriendelijke groet,

Jeffrey Hasselt

----------

